
Researchers Use Brain Tests to Predict the Potential of Criminality in Toddlers - blackwingbear1
https://futurism.com/researchers-use-brain-tests-to-predict-the-potential-of-criminality-in-toddlers/
======
EthanSutin
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Lead-
crime_hypothesis](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Lead-crime_hypothesis)

